

Stephen Fry on the History of the Smartphone - benwr
http://www.stephenfry.com/2012/04/03/four-and-half-years-on/

======
guelo
Wow, that was an unreadable rambling mess. I can't believe that guy makes his
living as a writer.

~~~
gaius
He's the stupid person's idea of a clever person. A one-dimensional actor who
has played "very smug man" for so long that everyone's forgotten that he's not
actually accomplished anything worth being smug about... And Hugh Laurie was
always the talent in their double-act.

~~~
untog
_he's not actually accomplished anything worth being smug about... And Hugh
Laurie was always the talent in their double-act._

Stephen Fry has accomplished plenty, and (not to talk the man down) I suspect
has done a lot more that will stand the test of time than Laurie has. A few to
start:

Last Chance To See (documentary about endangered animals)

Stephen Fry in America

The Secret Life of the Manic Depressive

Fry's Planet Word

I suspect they will all be of more interest to historians in 100 years time
than multiple seasons of House.

~~~
gaius
In all of which he merely rehashes the one role he knows how to play, Jeeves
the butler. He's about as talented as Jade Goody.

~~~
untog
Why of course, you're right. In, for example, The Secret Life of the Manic
Depressive, where Stephen Fry discusses his personal experiences with bipolar
disorder and interviews other sufferers, he is _obviously_ just lazily
rehashing his General Melchett character from Blackadder. That, presumably, is
the reason the documentary won an Emmy.

I agree that Fry fanboyism is rampant sometimes, but you can't deny that he
has done worthwhile things.

~~~
gaius
I can see that it is from the hysterical downvoting ;-)

~~~
ErrantX
I downvoted you because, IMO, you crossed the line from criticism into
mindless abuse - especially with the JG comment.

I'd be critical of him; he can be pompous, he has too high an opinion of
himself, he does tend to have a "character".

But what he has done, career wise, is not as merit less as you claim. Perhaps
he has more varied exposure here in the UK than elsewhere.

------
joejohnson
I really like Stephen Fry, but that was an awful jumble of thoughts. I read
all the way to the end, but I don't really know what the conclusion was.

------
mattmanser
Single page version: [http://www.stephenfry.com/2012/04/03/four-and-half-
years-on/...](http://www.stephenfry.com/2012/04/03/four-and-half-years-
on/single-page/)

Has it really been such a short time? It feels more like a decade.

------
blafro
Um. What was the point that? (and I read all of it)

------
danbmil99
TIL Stephen Fry is a true techno geek, who knew? I prefer his rants on
religion frankly, I can get this stuff elsewhere.

~~~
joejohnson
It seems like everyone in the UK is hilarious, dry and staunchly opposed to
religion. I love it.

~~~
epo
We're not opposed to religion we just try to practice tolerance for believers
and non-believers. It is only faux-devout Americans and fundamentalist Muslims
(who have more in common than either would care to admit) who see non-belief
as "staunch opposition"

